# Is this colour ugly?



## beanzz

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore7.00.00.352/ExtendedSitesCatalogAssetStore/images/catalog/KC10994/KC10994_l.jpg

I just got one of these on eBay in this colour cos I didn't want black and the red ones were all going for over £200 whereas this was £180 including accessories and P+P. :shrug: 

I'm just not a huge fan of the colours :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

If I'm honest I'm not a fan but probably as I don't like 3 wheelers anyways. I'd of gone for black though and forked out the extra, sorry. That's just my opinion so take with a pinch of salt :flower: x


----------



## Harli

I don't think it looks bad in colour, but I'm not a fan of three-wheelers either in their own look. :haha:


----------



## beanzz

I usually hate 3 wheelers too but I like the rest of the Buzz's shape (I prefer the Moodd but it's FAR too expensive when I already have another pram) and the 4 wheel version is absolutely hideous :haha: so I have to make-do with the 3.

Ugh, I hate it when I buy and don't think. I thought 'oooh its different' checked what comes with and clicked buy ... :dohh: now I keep looking at it thinking about how ugly the brown is with that blue -.-


----------



## beanzz

Actually, thinking about it, if it's THAT bad when it arrives I can just buy a new seat cover in a different colour :')


----------



## Shanelley

I think it looks fine doll


----------



## lizardbreath

I don't mind the colour I just hate how its a 3 wheeler. But to each is own.


----------



## amygwen

I don't like the color at all. I would definitely pay the extra to get the color you actually want.


----------



## x__amour

I don't think that robin blue goes well with that brown. :(


----------



## we can't wait

I actually love blue & brown together. :D


----------



## Abby_

I think I the colour is really nice! I'd probably have chosen it over the red or black. :)


----------



## 060509.x

I think they go well together!


----------



## Geebug x

I really like it x


----------



## beanzz

I'm really glad some of you like the colours, maybe I'll love them when it arrives (or that's what I hope anyway!) I think it's just cause it's different... Which is the reason it caught my eye in the first place lolol


----------



## MumToBe2012

I think it looks great! x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I absolutely love it! X


----------



## tasha41

Maybe it will look nicer in person too, the colours usually are a bit off the catalogue-y pictures!


----------



## Liesje

I live in a trendy neighborhood (I'm not trendy at all so my opinion doesn't count, I just get black everything lol) but everyone has those types of colors and that stroller so there must be something to it! Lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I actually love it :blush: xx


----------



## veganmama

i like it


----------



## MrsEngland

I actually really like the colour :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I like it too :) Whens it due to arrive?x


----------



## beanzz

Yaaay :D I feel a bit better now that lots of you like it... It's due to arrive between 9th-11th July so just over a week til I find out whether I really do like it or not hehe :')


----------



## ZombieQueen

I like it, its different! And I have a 3 wheeler that goes with my carseat and I love it. :shrug: I'm not a fan of the 4 wheelers.


----------



## Mei190

I agree with the girls that like it, it's different and that's a good thing! 

I'm more of a fan of 4 wheelers as I worry about stability of 3 wheelers. Having said that my single pram has tipped back on me with Nathaniel in and now I stand paranoid.


----------



## nicki01

I love it, my bedroom is blue and brown!


----------



## o.o

i actually really like it! i really love that blue color :flower:


----------



## chitown_james

Complimentary colors. I love it, very modern styling!


----------



## Beccaxo

I like it, looks different :flower:​


----------



## Kaisma

I love it! Everyone has black prams (including myself) and this one is a bit different! I like brown and blue together :D and I think it looks trendy. xxxx


----------



## Julymom2be

I like the colors, but like everyone else I'm on a fan of 3 wheelers. Maybe thats why the colors seem off...not sure. :shrug:


----------



## lovemybabaa

i like it hun :)


----------



## beanzz

The more people that say they like the colour the more excited I'm getting. So glad it's not ugly to you girls! Wish it'd hurry up :haha:


----------



## Abby_

If I didn't love the red one so much, I'd probably get this colour!


----------



## Emma11511

I have this in black :) Well, it's supposed to be black, it's more of a charcoal-y colour. I like it though. I liked the red but I'm really fussy with things co-ordinating and I knew he'd have blue blankets etc in the pram. We got it second hand on ebay, didn't see the point in paying £400 new when I'll be using a carrier a lot anyway. Managed to get the pram with rain cover, fly net, bag, shopping basket, tyre pump and spare inner tube for £95!


----------



## beanzz

It came! :D

I like the blue on the hood but the strap pads are really pale so look faded..... but I love the pram :D


----------



## Abby_

I hoping to get a refund on my pram today and I want to get the buzz. Are you putting Oakley straight into the seat or did you buy the carrycot?


----------



## Emma11511

Abby_ said:


> I hoping to get a refund on my pram today and I want to get the buzz. Are you putting Oakley straight into the seat or did you buy the carrycot?

I haven't bothered with a carry cot, it can only be used until 3-4months or when they start holding themselves up anyway. I'm just reclining the seat and when it's chilly I'll use blankets to pad it out


----------



## Anja95

Not really... the colour is okay, for a baby boy :)


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I know you already got it and this post is older,but I really like it...they dont really have stuff like that in the U.S so I just think theyre unique looking....and I love color:thumbup:


----------



## KiansMummy

I think it's a lovely colour, I looked at this one when I bought my quinny but want for the electric blue one in the endx


----------



## Willow92

I like it to :)


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> I hoping to get a refund on my pram today and I want to get the buzz. Are you putting Oakley straight into the seat or did you buy the carrycot?

I'm just using the seat :) I didn't see any point in buying another carry cot and risking him being too big like he is with his original pram's carry cot :)


----------



## lucy_x

I actually really like the colours together!


----------



## shelx

I think its lovely :) Probably more autumn/winter suited though? :shrug:


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> I hoping to get a refund on my pram today and I want to get the buzz. Are you putting Oakley straight into the seat or did you buy the carrycot?
> 
> I'm just using the seat :) I didn't see any point in buying another carry cot and risking him being too big like he is with his original pram's carry cot :)Click to expand...

Ahhh right! I ended up buying the carrycot anyway. Dougie can't hold his head up fully yet. :)


----------



## beanzz

shelx said:


> I think its lovely :) Probably more autumn/winter suited though? :shrug:

we're having a rubbish summer, it's a rare occasion when the sun comes out so it might aswel be autumn/winter time!! :haha:


----------



## KelseyRose05

I actually think it's quite adorable.


----------



## mommie2be

I think it's adorable. Not like people will be paying any mind to the colors anyways when they see little Oakley. He'll make it look good even if it doesn't. :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Now that I have it I don't think about the colour haha :dohh:

But I do have nail varnish that matches the blue on the hood so I match!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2B21

its cute x


----------

